# How do I get my GSD to protect me?



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've seen this question pop up again and again on this forum. Normally it leads a lot of different opinions on our dog's natural ability to 'protect'. I wanted to share this story of what happened Friday night, and the reaction from our dogs.

I came home Friday night, and didn't feel very well. My daughter was coming in from Louisiana, so I didn't want to go to bed. I wanted to wait till she came in. Around 10:00 p.m. I decided I would go outside into the back yard for some fresh air. Hubby was in the house. I don't remember much else. The rest of this information came from my family. 

Hubby was sitting inside and heard Hondo whinning. The same type of whinning he would hear when Hondo is in a hot chase with a cat. Noticing it was strange that I wasn't stopping him, he got up to check on us. At the same time my daughter walked through the door. They found me laying on the ground on the patio. 

They helped me up and brought me in the house, I fell again on the floor of our living room. When they came in, they left the patio door open. Our Golden, who has health related behavior problems, and refuses to come into the house, rushed in and buried himself into my body. Hondo, who is not DA - attacked the Golden. My daughter who is 5' had to lift Hondo up by his collar, the entire time Hondo didn't respond to either my husband or my daughter. He was intent on killing the Golden. Hubby picked up the Golden (who was not injured) and put him outside. 

After the Golden was outside, Hondo still would not calm down and stayed by me barking and whinning. Hubby had to take him and drag him into our bedroom and lock him in his kennel. Hubby stated that Hondo was snapping and trying to get away from hubby and come back to me. 

While we waited for the ambulance, Hondo screamed in his kennel. He was so loud the 911 operator kept telling my daughter to make sure the dogs are not out. Once the house was filled with the emgergancy response techs (I guess it was a slow night) Hondo attempted to tear himself out of his kennel. My daughter said he sounded like he was going to come through the walls. 

Turned I had some sort of fluke short circuit in my heart. Still have to go throught all the endless tests - but in the end I'll be fine. I was released from the hospital Saturday night. Apparently my heart was stuck in a rapid beat - the same type of beat that happens to us when we get excited, like an adreneline rush, but it is continuous. 

Sunday afternoon, half of our neighborhood came by to check on me. I was concerned with Hondo and how he would behave having 'outsiders' around. He was as usual, a perfect gentleman. The only difference was he sat against me where ever I was. He had to be touching me. 

He is off his food, but will eat if I encourage him. He brought me his ball this morning, which I think is a sign he knows things are going back to normal. Funny, I really felt well enough to go to the office today, but I was more concerned with Hondo. Think I'll work from home for the next couple of days. 

My point of this incredible long story (my apologies) is that Hondo has never had any formal training to protect me. But he did sense that something was wrong. He didn't know what to do, but he felt the natural need to stay by my side. I just couldn't ask anymore from him. :wub:


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad you are ok (and all the dogs too). I think they just sense when something isn't right. Even as simple as sadness. I was watching a very emotional movie one night and was crying away and Siena just came over and put her head in my lap. She is NOT a snuggly dog, so she must have thought I needed some comforting (which in the end, I did).


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear you will be fine. What a scarey thing to go through not only for you and your family, but to your dog. AAwww...I have always thought that dogs as well as other animals can "sense" things, especially when it concerns their "pack or family". I honestly believe they know when the need to protect and not protect comes into play. 

Hugs to you and Hondo for trying to take care of you.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am glad to hear you are alright and your pups too. Sometimes dogs just know when something isn't right. Tanner saved a little kid once from some creep by barking, and Molly knew one of my sister's exes was a jerk.

Thats why I am glad I have dogs, they just know when we need them. We don't have to ask them. They are already there.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness Lilie. That is so scary. I'm glad you are OK. I always love your posts, because you have that dry, warped sense of humor that makes me laugh. Well - this post sure wasn't funny. Poor you and poor Hondo.

I don't really have anything to add. Obviously Hondo and your Golden love you very much. Good Puppers!!!!

Take is slow and feel better!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Glad you're ok!! 

When I was a kid, my dad shattered his femur walking our GSD. He fell on the sidewalk somehow... When my mom was getting him into the car, Sunshine refused to leave his side... They couldn't get him out of the car, so he had to ride the whole way to the hospital and be satisfied my dad was in good hands before he'd back off.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow, I am so glad you are okay! I'm another big fan of your sense of humor and always click on your threads because I know they will make me laugh. 

I'm glad Hondo alerted your husband to come check on you, that is just great! Good boy Hondo!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you will be fine. Good Boy Hondo!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so scarey and I am also glad your ok,,Dogs are amazing that they can sense when something is wrong, your golden probably was sensing it as well.

stay healthy


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, I am so glad that you are ok. Good job Hondo!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad your ok, what a good boy Hondo is. Gotta love our puppers!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! What a story-- I am glad you are okay!


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to hear you're ok! Dogs can sense these things so well! :wub: Reminds me of a story of a girl who had a tumor near her stomach, but didn't know it. Her dog kept pressing his nose into her stomach every time she came near him


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes! I'm feeling much better, and Hondo is coming around. I'm going to end up back in the hospital from breaking my neck if he doesn't get out from under my feet! 

This morning we went out to the barn and he gave chase to one of the cats. I was glad for the time alone! LOL. But had to correct him and bring him back. He is a good dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh Nancy! 

I am so glad to hear that you are ok! Oh my goodness! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

How scary!

Good boy Hondo! Good boy! :wub:


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! Amazing story! Glad you're okay and so loved!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Oh my goodness Lilie. That is so scary. I'm glad you are OK. I always love your posts, because you have that dry, warped sense of humor that makes me laugh. Well - this post sure wasn't funny. Poor you and poor Hondo.
> 
> I don't really have anything to add. Obviously Hondo and your Golden love you very much. Good Puppers!!!!
> 
> Take is slow and feel better!


I have to add that on Saturday morning my neighbors came over to feed the horses and let Hondo out of his kennel. They were there Friday night and witnessed Hondo's behavior. The father, son and daughter came into my bedroom and stood looking at Hondo in his kennel. "Ok, we have to have a plan of action. You let him out" "No, you let him out, I'll go to the door and call him". "No, let's feed him first." "No, let's let him out and have the door open and maybe he'll run for his food." 

The wife, noticing the delay came into the bedroom. "Oh, for heavens sake." She opened the kennel and said, "Let's go potty!" Hondo ran for the door clearing the path in his way.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So glad you are OK.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad your ok-what a scary ordeal for your family.
You have a true guardian in your boy Hondo


----------

